# Know Your Temps : Guild McCommunist



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
basher11
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
#5661
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *Guild McCommunist
*


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Do you know me?
Am I cute?
Can you speak German?
How many flashcards do you own?
Pickles or Beef Jerky?
Batman or Fatman?
DS or PSP
Who am I?
Where am I?
What am I doing there?
My questions going off track?
Way too many questions?


----------



## haflore (May 27, 2010)

How are you right now?
How do you feel about TrolleyDave?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

wat is your favorite game?
do you like eating chocolate?
what do you think about me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who is your closest friend here? if there was...
can you sing and play the piano?


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Where did your name come from?


----------



## Terminator02 (May 27, 2010)

Are you pleased to know that this just offset my balance of 50 posts?
Are you a real communist?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

What are your actual political leanings?
Perfect Dark XBL, a retro remake that tops the original?
First console you owned?
First console you can remember playing on?
Last game you acquired shadily and was so good you ended up buying it?
Favourite film?
Most hated film?
Biker gangs - the last outlaws or just a bunch of loud, fat, obnoxious, drug addicted and alcoholic twats?
Legalise weed?
Country you would most like to live in?
If you could travel to any point in history when would it be and why?
14 men on a dead mans chest, how fat was he?
A famous chick who you think is hot but other people look at you odd when you say it?
Most over-rated film?
Most under-rated film?
Have you got tree fiddy?
Should Comedy Central have censored the South Park episodes 200 and 201?


----------



## Goli (May 27, 2010)

Where's your avatar from?
Why Guild?
What happened with the flasing images thingie?
Why did you join GBATemp?


----------



## BakuFunn (May 27, 2010)

Too many questions to answer?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How are you right now? *Alright. Going through a lot of personal shit but that's okay. Gotta get your hands dirty to get 'em clean*
> How do you feel about TrolleyDave? *MAKE LOVE TO ME DAVE*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (May 27, 2010)

Communism, eh?  I'd like it if you discussed your political values in detail.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 27, 2010)

A million dollars or true love? (and I wouldn't blame you if you choose the monies)

Ever consider professional reviewing?

If you could have any accent, what would it be?

FMK: TrolleyDave, Toni Plutonij, p1ngpong


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

What i have been waiting for!!

If you were a crayon, what color would you be?
Was i easy to work with during our co-op review?
What is your favortie subject in school?
What mod is your favorite? (in the blue color)
What Admin is your favorite? ( Purple or red)
What overrall staff member is your favorite? (yellow does not count)
Do you like Hadrian?
Do you listen to tempcast?
Is being in the spotlight hard?
How was it being Buttshagged with work?
Tea or coffee?
Waffles or pancakes?
Sugar or Splenda?


----------



## Justin121994 (May 27, 2010)

Do you read?
If so what books you like?
How old are you?
Do you program?
Do you draw?
DO YOU HAVE A LIFE? jk
Are you in love?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Are you pleased to know that this just offset my balance of 50 posts? *Sure.*
> Are you a real communist? *I prefer the term "socialist", I just use "Communist" because it sounds cooler*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 27, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
Do you like pizza?
Would you kill a person for anything you want?
Do you have a job?
Who would you like to meet in real life?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Communism, eh?  I'd like it if you discussed your political values in detail. *Well, it's socialism, communism just sounds cooler. Anyway, everyone should be able to live happily. With enough money to not only live comfortably, but to spend a little on the side, things like crime, poverty, class wars, etc, all would seemingly disappear. There's no more crashes, no more bubbles, no more greedy execs ruling everything. We need a break in the mold here.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Are you a cat boy like me?


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Hadrian or Toni?


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 27, 2010)

Supercard DS TWO: Love it? Hate it?


----------



## BakuFunn (May 27, 2010)

Who's your favourite music artist?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Are you a cat boy like me? *I do not condone Catboyism! Unless it's you of course*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forstride (May 27, 2010)

What is your favorite Special Infected to play as on L4D2?
Broccoli or Cauliflower?
Gateway or Dell?
Barber Shop or Salon/Hair Stylist?
Paper or Plastic?
Applesauce: Chunky or Smooth?
Pickles: Dill or Sweet?
Grape Juice or Grape Drink (+1 if you actually know what I'm talking about)?
What would you do for a Klondike bar?
Mario or Sonic?


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

Moar!!

Would you say to Daves face Tea is for pussies?
Have you even been drunk?
Am i awesome?
Would you come to a gbatemp convention in canada?
If you had the chance to meet any temper, who would you chose?
Wii or Gamecube?
Mac or PC?
Hockey or football?
Will you gang rape my KYT with as many questions as i am throwing at you?
Crapes or epps and bacon?
Bacon or sausages?
Chicked burger or hanburger?
Should i stop now? 

I think so


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Winter or summer?
PC or Mac?
Arctic or Arctic?
Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Linux or Windows?






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Do you think the cat boy should have his own emoticon?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest?
Have you ever heard of the anime Hellsing?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> What is your favorite Special Infected to play as on L4D2? *Probably the Smoker. IDK why, just the best for me.*
> Broccoli or Cauliflower? *Broccoli. Cauliflower has like no taste*
> Gateway or Dell? *I'm using a HP right now so...*
> Barber Shop or Salon/Hair Stylist? *My mom cuts my hair, although I haven't cut my hair in a long time. It's long now and I like it.*
> ...


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

wELL, THEN. I FORGOT YOU WERE A NON-MEAT EATER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do you like linux?
What if i payed for you FLIGHT over to canada, and hotel and food? would you come then?
Virgin? (don't have to answer if you don't want)
Was my voice retarded?
What got you into reviewing?
How did you and i start talking?
WHY??
You like Raika?
What pisses you the most off? like petpevs
Ke$ha or gaga?
Ifish or Artic?
Dave or Vulpes?
ShoutBox > irc?
Am i NOW pissing you off?
Ever gotten in a fight over a stupiud reason?


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Fish or cows?
Dave or Trolley?
WTF or STFU?
Internet or real life?
Bass or drums?
Yahoo or hotmail?


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

Is the interent serious business?

Is the cafe a lie or is it fake?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Guild mate, your answers have inspired me to ask you a few more questions, hope you don't mind!  And totally agree with you on Perfect Dark XBL, I'm loving it myself.

Oldest retro system you consider to be playable?
Do you think over zealous fanboys who defend the 360 from people who complain about the RROD are one of the reasons we haven't seen a proper fix for it yet?
Have you ever heard of The Chicago School of Economics AKA Disaster Capitalism?
Michael Moore, yay or nay?
Are there any political figures you respect?
Besides Bush Jr which president do you think has done the most damage to life in the US?
Do you think the political pressure and economic/trade embargos the US has placed on Cuba are unfair and have stunted it's ability to grow as a Communist/Socialist regime?
Do you believe that there are moments in a persons life that are pre-destined?
"Life is what you make it", true or a crock of shit?
What aspects of socialism do you think are unworkable?
Japan, over-rated?
Which cultures mythologies do you find the most interesting? (can be an existing or long dead culture)
What are your thoughts on patriotism and nationalism? (I'm talking proper patriots and nationalists, rather than racists who hide behind the monikers)
Do you think we'll see humanity begin to evolve socially any time soon or are we stuck in the cult of personality social system that we're in now?
Should more emphasis be placed on the development of society in schools?
Bank bailouts?
Your honest opinion of Obama?


----------



## lolzed (May 27, 2010)

Hi
1.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball
2.You rock?
3.I rock.
10.How are you?
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.Pizza?
29.Japanese(food)?
8.What you going to do after this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=2865381:date=May 27 2010, 03:37 AM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ May 27 2010, 03:37 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2865381"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why do you like linux? <b>It represents what I value the most: freeware. It's purely software for the community for free, and not meh software, damn good software. Operating systems, word processors, everything, all for free. And they look and work damn well too. Ubuntu is awesome. Not to mention with all the cool programs (and my favorite, Wine), you can do a whole hell of a lot.</b>
What if i payed for you FLIGHT over to canada, and hotel and food? would you come then? <b>I'm still only 17. If I could go around to maybe Toronto then possibly.</b>
Virgin? (don't have to answer if you don't want) <b>I'm saving it for her.</b>
Was my voice retarded? <b>Everyone sounds retarded on a mic. I sound like a gay Barry White. No joke.</b>
What got you into reviewing? <b>Mainly just seeing games that are surprisingly good but no one to spread the word about it. I've always loved writing my opinions and stuff and reviewing does that.</b>
How did you and i start talking? <b>I really forget honestly.</b>
WHY?? <b>Why not?</b>
You like Raika? <b>He's a pretty cool guy.</b>
What pisses you the most off? like petpevs <b>What's a petpey? But in all honesty, the thing that pisses me off the most is how my generation looks like shit because of twat tards who ruin the image of the generation. Instead of being the cool cat I am, we get shitty dressing people who listen to shitty music and try to look like a non-conformist douche.</b>
Ke$ha or gaga? <b>Gaga. At least she's rather talented in regards to her influence</b>
Ifish or Artic? <b>ifish.</b>
Dave or Vulpes? <b>Dave, sorry Vulpes.</b>
ShoutBox > irc? <b>Shoutbox all the way baby!</b>
Am i NOW pissing you off? <b>Nope.</b>
Ever gotten in a fight over a stupiud reason? <b>I haven't gotten into a real physical fight since my elementary school days. I am the tallest kid in my grade and one of the heaviest if that helps. And I don't have many enemies. No one bothers picking on me since I admit anything. Everyone knows I'm a nerdy Trekkie gamer but they really don't care. I did, however, punch a girl in the face once in first grade. She mistook me for someone else and kept pushing me. I punched her square in the face, bleeding gums and everything. Right on to the gravel of the playground. Those were the days...</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2865386:date=May 27 2010, 03:39 AM:name=Arctic)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Arctic @ May 27 2010, 03:39 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2865386"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Fish or cows? <b>Fish, I have a fear of large animals</b>
Dave or Trolley? <b>Dave all the way</b>
WTF or STFU? <b>WTF</b>
Internet or real life? <b>They're becoming the same in all honesty. Outside of physical contact you can do most anything in real life on the internet. It's more integrated every year.</b>
Bass or drums? <b>Drums.</b>
Yahoo or hotmail? <b>Yahoo. I use it for all my mailing needs</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2865422:date=May 27 2010, 03:52 AM:name=TrolleyDave)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ May 27 2010, 03:52 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2865422"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Oldest retro system you consider to be playable? <b>As a gamer whose my age, I'd go with the SNES. It's got mechanics still used today and still has some great games. Star Fox on the SNES rocks so fucking hard</b>
Do you think over zealous fanboys who defend the 360 from people who complain about the RROD are one of the reasons we haven't seen a proper fix for it yet? <b>Well, Jasper model 360's are supposedly highly resistant to red rings, but in all honesty it could just be similar to the myth of the "Sony timer", but with Microsoft. That systems are engineered to die outside of warranty and when newer models are released. Well, the Xbox doesn't have really redesigns, but Elite models are there and are red ring resistant</b>
Have you ever heard of The Chicago School of Economics AKA Disaster Capitalism? <b>In all honesty, no, sorry.</b>
Michael Moore, yay or nay? <b>I think he's interesting and his movies are alright, but he's not doing anything except going "LOOK AT ME AND LOOK AT THIS!" He's not a whistleblower, he's not collecting the masses to lead a revolution, he's just pointing at stuff. Audiences don't go "OMG he's right we need to mobilize!" but more like "Okay, that sucks, but I'll go back to eating popcorn right now"</b>
Are there any political figures you respect? <b>Not exactly a political figure in the sense, but Jon Stewart. He does The Daily Show here in the States. He's just a comedian, but damn, is he smart. Yes, a lot of his stuff on-show is written, but the interviews that aren't scripted really show his ingenuity and genius. He's a real intellectual and he's not only able to hit both sides of the aisle, but he's able to do it with style.</b>
Besides Bush Jr which president do you think has done the most damage to life in the US? <b>Probably Hoover. He did get us into a Great Depression after all. Taft also sucked a bit too.</b>
Do you think the political pressure and economic/trade embargos the US has placed on Cuba are unfair and have stunted it's ability to grow as a Communist/Socialist regime? <b>I really think the Cuba embargo should've ended already. Cuba isn't a threat any more. If anything the embargo is just a remnant of that whole "Red Menace" fear and mentality in the Cold War. We're past that. Cuba isn't North Korea, it's not Iran, it's not a part of the axis of evil. It needs to be with the rest of the world.</b> 
Do you believe that there are moments in a persons life that are pre-destined? <b>Not really. There was an episode of Star Trek that basically had something along the lines of infinite dimensions. That every action in life has millions of different ones that happen in alternate realities. I could, in this dimension, make a typo and the whole course of this dimension changes. In the end it's not destiny, it's chance.</b>
"Life is what you make it", true or a crock of shit? <b>Depends on your position in life. Unfortunately no one can be a super hero. No one can make the change they want or need. The world flows in an unstoppable current, unless you're the man who pulls the strings you can't change the flow.</b>
What aspects of socialism do you think are unworkable? <b>Well, I mainly just believe in government control over the economy. I don't believe the whole "government control over all" type thing, although that's more communism IMO. I believe socialism should be basically democracy with big government and equality for all.</b>
Japan, over-rated? <b>I'm a real sucker for your cheesy ancient Japanese culture. The general vibes of the music, the art style, everything. Newer Japan just seems like a fad. There was an article on Kotaku or whatever it's called about "Japan: It's not fun anymore" or something like that and it very accurately describes my feelings.</b>
Which cultures mythologies do you find the most interesting? (can be an existing or long dead culture) <b>Probably some of the early Greek stuff with your sea serpents and crap. I don't know why it interests me, it just does.</b>
What are your thoughts on patriotism and nationalism? (I'm talking proper patriots and nationalists, rather than racists who hide behind the monikers) <b>I don't think anyone should have allegiance to a nation. The only person I should have loyalty to is myself and maybe the chick I would really like to ride my Ponysnake to Tunatown with. Nationalism just becomes a lemmings following. It leads to becoming closed off and self centered. Although what I said about loyalty was pretty self centered...</b>
Do you think we'll see humanity begin to evolve socially any time soon or are we stuck in the cult of personality social system that we're in now? <b>Not now, but in time. I wish I could have a Star Trek like utopia, where eventually humanity abandons all pretenses against itself as it realizes that it's no longer nations but a planet in a fast solar system, but that's not gonna happen. It's like trying to get an air bubble out. You press down racism and while that goes away, another one of religious tensions arises. Like nowadays I feel racial issues have improved a lot. In 40 years we went from segregation to a black president. But nowadays we see religious tensions rising, mainly with the wars in the Middle East and stuff. In the end, the whole mantra of "people are stupid" (as my dad always says) will prevail, and civilization won't change without a dramatic event.</b>
Should more emphasis be placed on the development of society in schools? <b>Yes, schools are the root of everything in society. A better education means less crime, more talent, better jobs, improved businesses, so on and so forth.</b>
Bank bailouts? <b>I wish I could quote my beloved Captain Kirk here and say "Let them die!" but I can't. The banks don't deserve a cent but the people do. Without bailing them out, people would be screwed. I just want all the banks to be abolished and everything to be a government bank.</b>
Your honest opinion of Obama? <b>If I could've voted when it was election season in '08, I would've voted for him. In hindsight, I still would, but only because he's the lesser of two evils. McCain and Obama were both weak candidates. If you had Romney and Clinton, it'd be a much different story. Obama was an influence because he was hip. Relatively young for a presidential candidate, black (aka revolutionary), and could make a damn good speech. But nowadays he just flakes under pressure for anything. He's so concerned about bipartisan crap that he forgets that there's actually shit that needs to be done. He'll just make too many compromises for the sake of shitty party banter, and in the end we get weak bills and more Obama backstabbing. What started as a great looking healthcare bill (public option, single payer, government run) is nothing more than a bunch of lousy reforms.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2865455:date=May 27 2010, 04:05 AM:name=lolzed)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lolzed @ May 27 2010, 04:05 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2865455"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi
1.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball <b>Actually it's Canadian for beaver</b>
2.You rock? <b>I stone</b>
3.I rock. <b>More of a statement than a question</b>
10.How are you? <b>Alright, things go up and down now and then.</b>
4. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />
5.<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
6.Pizza? <b>Yes.</b>
29.Japanese(food)? <b>Most of it seems to be fish honestly. And I don't eat fish.</b>
8.What you going to do after this? <b>It's about 11:25 and I still have 3 paragraphs to write. I'm such a procrastinator.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

Can i be her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 27, 2010)

Cat or Dog?
Hamster or Guinea Pig?
Ninty, Sony or M$?
Will you be mah fwiend


----------



## rikuumi (May 27, 2010)

This game sucks, just read the rules


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Favorite band?
Favorite color?
Favorite movie?
Favorite show?
Would you marry Justin Bieber for $1M?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Can i be her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott-105 (May 27, 2010)

I have one single question: Will the world end in 2012?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
Why did so many people post before I had a chance to?
Paradox?

I should be able to think of more questions right now but I can't. Why is this?
In keeping with your name, do you use HB pencils?


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 27, 2010)

Glenn Beck: your opinion?

Favorite Veggie/Vegan Dish?

Any plans for Memorial Day?

Which school of Marxism most closely resembles your ideals?


----------



## iFish (May 27, 2010)

Up for another go with me guild?
You excited for summer?
Have any plans this summer?
Next time your on telly, record it for me?
PSP or DS?
Eye pet or nintendogs?
Wiimote or PlayStation move?
iPod  or Zune?


----------



## personager (May 27, 2010)

Have you seen me around?
What are your views on my country?
Are you a Marxist?
Favourite Nintendo DS game?
If you could live in any country, which one would it be?
Do you want to go to university, and if so, which one and what do you want to major in?
Fame or money?
Would you choose the British education system if you had a choice?


----------



## Thoob (May 27, 2010)

Recognise me?
Is ifish bugging you yet?
Favourite Linux distro?
Battlefield or CoD?
Red or blue?
Torrents or jdownloader?
How long are you on GBAtemp daily?
Think Steve Jobs is so arrogant he will just say "One more thing..." and show a picture of himself with his head up his own ass?


----------



## King Zargo (May 27, 2010)

1. When will you do a review of the most awesome game 'Mega Man' for the NES?
2. Would you use Super Powers for good or bad?
3. How do you like your coffee?
4. Do you ever tip?
5. When was your last manicure?
6. Favorite Power Ranger series?
7. Who would win in a battle Spider-man or Kirby?


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. WHat are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?

When was the last time politics made you fucking angry?

Did you know Marx actually dabbled with the stock market?

360 or wii?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Is the answer to this question no?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2010)

What would you do if I sang out of tune?
What _is_ love?
Do you think these song references are terrible?

What is your main motivation in life?
Why do you continue to muddle through existence?
Will i ever stop asking dumb questions?


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

Does the patch walk?
Is it over 9000?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can you fly?






 ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Do you like Facebook?
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Do you like being a bunch of people?
Thought on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=2866237:date=May 27 2010, 12:16 PM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ May 27 2010, 12:16 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866237"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I have one single question: Will the world end in 2012? <b>No. I don't believe in coincidence or a bunch of myths. It's, if anything, just stupid conspiracy. If it was going to end in 2012, I'm sure it would've been confirmed by now and we'd be panicking.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866265:date=May 27 2010, 12:31 PM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ May 27 2010, 12:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866265"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you know who I am? <b>Definitely</b>
Why did so many people post before I had a chance to? <b>'Cause you're slow?</b>
Paradox? <b>Hm?</b>

I should be able to think of more questions right now but I can't. Why is this? <b>'Cause you're slow?</b>
In keeping with your name, do you use HB pencils? <b>I only use pens</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866290:date=May 27 2010, 12:45 PM:name=SkankyYankee)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SkankyYankee @ May 27 2010, 12:45 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866290"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Glenn Beck: your opinion? <b>He's a nice actor. He puts on a show and people buy into it. He's a joke and, if anything, is just a puppet. One of America's hate mongerers, not reformers</b>

Favorite Veggie/Vegan Dish? <b>Probably these Indian food burger things. I forget what they're called though</b>

Any plans for Memorial Day? <b>Staying home probably, maybe seeing some friends</b>

Which school of Marxism most closely resembles your ideals? <b>Which school? I don't care for schools</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866302:date=May 27 2010, 12:49 PM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ May 27 2010, 12:49 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866302"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Up for another go with me guild? <b>Sure?</b>
You excited for summer? <b>Yes and no. I find myself bored a lot in the summer plus I get no cash from work. And I would like more time for my plans for "that girl" to come to fruition. I hate being budgeted on time</b>
Have any plans this summer? <b>Not really</b>
Next time your on telly, record it for me? <b>I'm usually not on television, I'm usually behind the scenes</b>
PSP or DS? <b>DS.</b>
Eye pet or nintendogs? <b>Neither, I have real animals</b>
Wiimote or PlayStation move? <b>IDK, haven't really seen the Move's potentials. But I'd say Wiimote, since the fact is that the Wii is a great compliment to a 360 or PS3. Trying to make a 360/PS3 do what the Wii does seems kinda silly. I buy a 360/PS3 for my standard hardcore stuff.</b>
iPod  or Zune? <b>Probably iPod, the old brick versions</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866310:date=May 27 2010, 12:57 PM:name=personager)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(personager @ May 27 2010, 12:57 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866310"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Have you seen me around? <b>Not really, contribute more!</b>
What are your views on my country? <b>Well, I'm no expert on Pakistan, I just think that they need to crackdown on terrorism. It's pretty obvious terrorists are harbored in Pakistan, bad ones, but we just can't get to them. We get these bad terrorists and we end the war.</b>
Are you a Marxist? <b>I guess.</b>
Favourite Nintendo DS game? <b>IDK, probably Chinatown Wars. One of the better GTA games overall.</b>
If you could live in any country, which one would it be? <b>IDK, maybe Canada or the UK (England UK). Just because they seem a little more lively than here</b>
Do you want to go to university, and if so, which one and what do you want to major in? <b>I'm looking to major in television and film. I've really enjoyed working on the TV crew at the school and the TV production classes are great</b>
Fame or money? <b>Fame. Fame brings you power, and power is worth more than money</b>
Would you choose the British education system if you had a choice? <b>IDK much about the British education system, so I really don't know</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866373:date=May 27 2010, 01:36 PM:name=Thoob)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Thoob @ May 27 2010, 01:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866373"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Recognise me? <b>Yeah.</b>
Is ifish bugging you yet? <b>A little.</b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />
Favourite Linux distro? <b>Ubuntu. It's really nice looking.</b>
Battlefield or CoD? <b>Haven't tried Battlefield yet, I've been looking into buying Bad Company 2 though. So I can't have a fair say here</b>
Red or blue? <b>Red has Sarge, so I'll go with Red</b>
Torrents or jdownloader? <b>JDownloader all the way baby</b>
How long are you on GBAtemp daily? <b>IDK, I go on and off. But a lot at least</b>
Think Steve Jobs is so arrogant he will just say "One more thing..." and show a picture of himself with his head up his own ass? <b>Jobs is way too cocky. He thinks that since he has a fanbase that goes "WOW THAT'S BRILLIANT STEVE" every time he shows off the next product, that his company is a god amongst mere mortals. They're still not gonna win over the monopoly on home computers that Microsoft has and who knows how long the iPod's popularity will go. The iPhone/iPod Touch thing could be a long lasting thing or a trend.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866382:date=May 27 2010, 01:40 PM:name=King Zargo)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(King Zargo @ May 27 2010, 01:40 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866382"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. When will you do a review of the most awesome game 'Mega Man' for the NES? <b>I've never been a big Mega Man fan, even from the 8-bit stuff to today. So I probably won't</b>
2. Would you use Super Powers for good or bad? <b>Depends on what the world does to or for me</b>
3. How do you like your coffee? <b>One Sweet N' Low and creamer</b>
4. Do you ever tip? <b>At restaurants? Always, it's common courtesy, unless they're a shitter</b>
5. When was your last manicure? <b>Manicures? Hah!</b>
6. Favorite Power Ranger series? <b>I can't remember, probably the original</b>
7. Who would win in a battle Spider-man or Kirby? <b>Kirby.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866400:date=May 27 2010, 01:45 PM:name=emigre)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(emigre @ May 27 2010, 01:45 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866400"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. WHat are you going to do? <b>Beat him with the drinking glass and steal the drugs</b>
Who should be the new Labour Leader? <b>IDK, I'm American</b>
What's your favourite disney death? <b>Hm? I don't quite understand</b>
Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times? <b>I'd rather have a natural, self made ecstasy of my own feelings with someone I love and know.</b>
What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear? <b>The voices in your head?</b>
Where have all the good songs gone? <b>Back to the 90's</b>
What's your favourite album? <b>Demon Days by Gorillaz</b>
Was Jesus a raptor? <b>On the weekends</b>
What's the worst game you've ever played? <b>IDK, I avoid most bad games. Probably Marines: Modern Urban Combat for the Wii, what a broken game</b>
Is there ever too much pron? <b>Yeah. Rule 34 is a prime example.</b>
Are you lonesome tonight? <b>I usually am</b>
When was the last time politics made you fucking angry? <b>IDK, I generally avoid it, probably near the beginning of the health care debate</b>
Did you know Marx actually dabbled with the stock market? <b>Who didn't?</b>
360 or wii? <b>The Wii is a good compliment system to a 360 or PS3, and both have pros and cons</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866413:date=May 27 2010, 01:50 PM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ May 27 2010, 01:50 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866413"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Is the answer to this question no? <b>Sure.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866417:date=May 27 2010, 01:53 PM:name=Jamstruth)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Jamstruth @ May 27 2010, 01:53 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866417"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->What would you do if I sang out of tune? <b>Beat you</b>
What <i>is</i> love? <b><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBQ8XwbXI5A" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBQ8XwbXI5A</a></b>
Do you think these song references are terrible? <b>Yes!</b>
What is your main motivation in life? <b>To change the world</b>
Why do you continue to muddle through existence? <b>So I can rule it</b>
Will i ever stop asking dumb questions? <b>IDK, that's your choice</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2866666:date=May 27 2010, 04:02 PM:name=A Gay Little Cat Boy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Cat Boy @ May 27 2010, 04:02 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2866666"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Does the patch walk? <b>It woks</b>
Is it over 9000? <b>Depends on the day</b>
How many fingers am I holding up? <b>One.</b>
Can you fly? <b>Depends on the day</b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mellow.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mellow.gif" /> ? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--quoteo(post=2867076:date=May 27 2010, 07:17 PM:name=Overlord Nadrian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ May 27 2010, 07:17 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2867076"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you like Facebook? <b>Yeah, I think it's a pretty nice system</b>
Best thing that ever happened to you? <b>IDK, not a lot</b>
Worst thing that ever happened to you? <b>Being in a pit of depression a few weeks ago. It really sucked</b>
Do you like being a bunch of people? <b>Being a bunch of people?</b>
Thought on the newly released DSTWO? <b>I never really needed one. I have a 3-in-1 and Acekard, so I'm set</b>
Favourite game of all time? <b>007 Nightfire on the Gamecube</b>
Best laugh you've had recently? <b>Probably watching Black Dynamite</b>
What do you study at school? <b>Well, it's not a college, it's still high school, so your standard math, science, history, English, Spanish stuff. But I take TV production as an elective and I'm training in that field</b>
Which job are you aiming for? <b>Something in the television and film business.</b>
How did you find out about the scene? <b>From here, of course</b>
What's up? <b>YOUR MOM</b>
Thoughts on me? <b>Nathan's a pretty cool guy eh, goes on GBAtemp and doesn't afraid of anything</b>
Thoughts on yourself? <b>It goes up and down</b>
Thoughts on mthr? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />
Thoughts on my questions? <b>IDK</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Explanation to my post since it seems you didn't quite get the joke :'(

Guild = bunch of people

Bad joke, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, lol @ your replies to 'Thoughts on ...'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

I'll have you know I'm not slow, I was occupied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Probably sleeping, given the time difference)

What I really should be asking is: Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2010)

Meat or Vegetables?
Thoughts on me?
How would I fare as a mod?
Wii or 360?
Did you like SMG2? 
Best Platformer _*Eva*_!!?
Megan Fox?





?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Meat or Vegetables? *Um, obvious answer. Vegetables. I've never eaten meat.*
> Thoughts on me? *You're a pretty cool guy eh, posts on GBAtemp and doesn't afraid of anything.*
> How would I fare as a mod? *Don't quit your day job*
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (May 28, 2010)

ANGEL BEATS OR ANGEL BEATS?

>:


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

me?





 Mountain Dew?
Why the username? Do you really support communism or you just thought it was "cool"?
Thoughts on capitalism?
Thoughts on democracy?
Thoughts on anarchy?
Thoughts on fascism?
Thoughts on georgism?
Thoughts on Dominationism?
John Lennon?
Matt Bellamy?
Led Zeppelin?
Favourite song?

Last but not least. Should I ask some more questions again?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2010)

1) Favourite type of bread?

2) Other than keys what do you carry on your keychain?

3) Last time you got in trouble for relieving your boredom?

4) Program you keep on a USB drive?

5) Place you now avoid courtesy of an embarrassing incident or an incident that would have seen you get hurt (or both if you have a couple of good stories)?

6) Last time you ended up buying a bunch of sweets or other simple little things despite having far more pressing uses for the funds?

7) Backflip or frontflip?

8) Last time your expertise was called upon to find/buy/rate something?

9) Food you have trouble finding that used to be common enough and have found a suitable replacement for?

10) hydra or Cerberus?

11) Last game that went somewhat under the radar but ended up as one of your favourite games (or the year, summer or whatever)

12) GBAtemp meetup and you get to pick the drinking game to be played- what do you go in for?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2010)

Dave Mirra or Tony Hawk?


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 28, 2010)

Tentacles in hentai?
Futa in hentai?
Incest in hentai?
Hentai in general?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ANGEL BEATS OR ANGEL BEATS? *Um, blue?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2010)

This session's now over.  Thanks for taking part Guild, we hope you enjoyed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t229836-know-your-temps-dudeonline




KYT Wiki Page


----------

